# the new pattern..



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

She approves!! I bought this pattern from petitepuppypatterns.com... now to make some boy stuff!!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Aw she looks loverly!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

cute! well done x


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice - I love the fabric and lace. I know you've put a lot of time into making that dress - you must have a ton of patience!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, she looks beautiful.. That is a lovely dress, such detail, and I love the lace. Great job!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Love it sure is pretty


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

She is soooo cute in her new dress.


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you very much!! Patience, definetly! lol I've started to make the skirt/cancan slightly shorter now also since it seems to devour Penny lol...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

PennysMom said:


> Thank you very much!! Patience, definetly! lol I've started to make the skirt/cancan slightly shorter now also since it seems to devour Penny lol...


It's gorgeous! I would like to see it shorter just so her tail can come up 
Can you adapt the pattern? Penny is a lovely little model :love7:


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful dress and beautiful model


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh... Very cute!!!

Lori


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

very cute, nice job. I can't wait to see the boys' cloths.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AWWWW! I love it! So cute! Awesome job


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I love the colors, it looks great on Penny.


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, I have started making it shorter!! 

cell pics



















Next venture for the boys' clothes, I'm working up a vest pattern.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats a very pretty dress


----------

